

Themepunks - Short Fiction by Cory Doctorow where Y Combinators are prevelant - danw
http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/feature/2005/09/12/themepunks_1/print.html

======
whimsy
Whoo. I'm on chapter six so far - I really dig Cory Doctorow's work.

How much of the stuff in this book is real, and how much of it is made up?

The trolls seem like a great idea (and I think there's an inside joke there,
too). The RFID tracking of your stuff is an even better idea... especially
useful for checking out stuff I might lend to other people. (I always forget
I've lent things, and they disappear, and I go into this unhappy phase where I
stop sharing.)

